# Crate training day 1 begins



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Rudi's crate has arrived and we have already made some good moves - I gave her a really good walk and then we went to pets at home and picked up a few treats - hooves and a chew - we came home and built the crate - I say build I mean stand it up haha 

She had a sniff and wasn't so sure and then that gorgeous smelling treat was placed in the crate an boom I cant get her out 








I even closed the door to see if she would be ok with it shut and didn't even flinch  yay!!!! 

Xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Emily+Harry said:


> Rudi's crate has arrived and we have already made some good moves - I gave her a really good walk and then we went to pets at home and picked up a few treats - hooves and a chew - we came home and built the crate - I say build I mean stand it up haha
> 
> She had a sniff and wasn't so sure and then that gorgeous smelling treat was placed in the crate an boom I cant get her out
> View attachment 2649
> ...


Great start to your crate training. Sounds like she is going to be fine.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah I feel optimistic - at least my flooring will be safe now  and at least I get it tiled now haha - Thanks to Rudi the Fiancé has let me get prices so I don't have Lino yay!!! Xx


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

She didn't cry once last night and when she got up this morning she went for a wee outside and the got back in her crate  still in there now - I really think she loves it x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So pleased its working out for you - I hate it when people say ' oh that sounds cruel', most dogs do really love their crates, even those that take longer to get used to them.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

:twothumbs::twothumbs: That is great - will make such a difference for you!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Glad she's took to her crate, good girl rudi


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Great news, so glad Rudi is settling into her crate.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great start with the crate training


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

It is amazing how true it is about crate training making it easier for house training also - we have had no accidents at night. I also once thought it was not what I wanted to do with my dog thinking of her being squashed in a cage but we got a good size and it's helped us so much with her behaviour  so happy  xxx


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Even though my son keeps asking me of he can sleep on there wit Rudi and will I lock him in it too hahaha - having to explain to him it is her den haha xx we now have a pop up tent for Harry to play in  xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Before I got Dudley one of the children I look after loved to climb in the crate and close the door (she's 20 months), got a good relationship with mum who thought it was hilarious, we said I should have a childminding website with a picture of her in it! not sure ofsted would approve, she's quite upset that she can't go in it now that its Dudley's - may have to get a row of them for the playroom!!


----------



## Sophie'sMom (Dec 27, 2012)

Our new puppy Sophie has the same coloring as Bailey. Do you have a picture of Bailey as a puppy? Thanks!


----------

